# Can you help us find our missing puzzle piece (CA)



## Bonecrusher (Dec 19, 2020)

We are looking for an 8 week old German Shepherd pup in our area which is San Joaquin County... can we get help from anyone that knows of anyone that's selling or adopting GSD pups.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Dec 19, 2020)

We live in the San Joaquin County and we're looking for a GSD puppy, for our home. We have already been scammed once, we have seen so many of you on this site who have found that one and we're just looking for that perfect fit also, your advice or your input would be very much appreciated thank you the McNeil family.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

welcome to the forum!
let’s start with describing “perfect fit” for you and your family...

edit: i’ve moved and merged your threads btw


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bonecrusher said:


> We are looking for any League German Shepherd pup in our area which is San Joaquin County... can we get help from anyone that knows of anyone that's selling or adopting GSD pups.


What type of GSD are you looking for?

What is your experience with the breed?

What is a League German Shepherd?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Dec 19, 2020)

We are looking for a short haired female Brown and tan we have a lot of experience sorry about the league German we meant to say 8 weeks


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hi @Bonecrusher
so far i’m guessing/gathering that you’re just looking for a good ol family friendly pet. however, it’ll help us and increase your chances of finding the “perfect fit” if we knew a little more about your lifestyle, experience, plans for and preferences in a dog.

here are a couple of past threads where the posters have laid out all that information in their introductory post. hope that helps...

here’s one
&
another...


----------

